# Feeling frustrated - are there any good endos out there?



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I see everyone talking about testing needs to be done with our thyroid, and everyone talking about what the doctors haven't done for us - where do you go to get good treatment for your thyroid? I went to a doctor off one of the lists online that talked about her being a good doctor but she didn't feel the need to test for hashimotos - which it turns out I have. I found a funcional doctor that did a lot of testing, but couldn't change my meds, just give supplements. So, where do you find a doctor that understands all of this and will work with you and adjust like you need it done? I would like to go to a specialist who actually understands what is going on...because my PCP has recommended I have my thyroid out...but where do you find one? I am to the point I would travel long distances to find one that actually understands hashimotos, etc....not one that tells me I have acid reflux, or yeah, you have hashimotos, but that really doesn't matter. Lately I have been retaining fluid and my ankles and feet will swell in the afternoon so getting a little concerend, but I just don't know who to go to!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I've never seen an endo, so I can't share any firsthand experiences on this topic. However, I've been on this forum for a while, and I've seen enough complaints about endos to be convinced that very few of them successfully treat thyroid patients. Maybe I'm wrong about that, but it sure seems like there are many of them out there who don't...um...specialize in thyroid treatment.

Maybe it's not helpful to only focus on endos when looking for a doctor to treat your thyroid disorder. A good primary care physician or internal medicine doctor who listens and treats your symptoms (not solely your labs) will work.


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I would be ok with that too - not sure where to find them either.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Others here have suggested checking the doctor recommendation area on the Stop The Thyroid Madness site.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I made my way through 4 endos before finding an ENT and an integrative doctor who helped me. The endos were all pretty much a waste of time (they either only relied on TSH or they were more specialized in diabetes, which I don't have). My integrative doc is a former gyno, so she knows hormones better than any endo I ever saw.

It's frustrating and sad that the majority of thyroid patients have to struggle with finding someone who knows what they're doing and actually pays attention to symptoms, too. Something has got to change.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It took me 3 tries to find a great endo. My GP will not treat my thyroid imbalance. My ENT helped me find a good endo..he referred to him as human. The other 2 endos I saw were not helpful. I left their office feeling rather desperate.


----------

